

Google execs have ideas on how to run your business - mailshanx
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/531056/google-execs-have-ideas-on-how-to-run-your-business/

======
jauwe
Yeah, they sure do. After all beside search and email nothing good really came
out of google.

I wonder how much will they pay to steal data and gather personal information
and sell it to advertisers ?

